

London's Twitter Traffic Mapped As Contoured Landscape - Herald_MJ
http://londonist.com/2010/06/londons_twitter_traffic_mapped_as_c.php

======
xtacy
I don't get it; is there a convention for contours? What do the colours stand
for? Also, what is the scale of traffic that is represented?

~~~
user24
The blog post ([http://urbantick.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-city-landscapes-
in...](http://urbantick.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-city-landscapes-
interactive.html)) has more information.

